# Muzzleloader Project



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thinking of a new project this year. Has anyone made their own muzzleloader? 
Looking for plans or a direction of where to get started.


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

I built a lyman great plains rifle from a kit turned out great but shot like crap take a drive to Kenockee Trading Post in Clyde Mi its a little family owned shop they will give you all the help you will ever need


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

I built a Lyman Great Plains Rifle and a CVA Hawken Carbine in the early 80's. Both turned out to be good shooters. The Great Plains Rifle is a 1 in 66" twist, and shoots patched .490 great with 90 grains of FF. Real accurate rifle.

The Lyman turned out much nicer because the parts were a better fit out of the box. The CVA had a lot of issues to work though. I'm not much for doing this type of work and I kind of surprised myself. Take your time and have some fun.


----------



## sgm22325 (Dec 31, 2009)

Do a web search for the Kalamazoo Antique Arms show. It will have everything you could imagine for building a smoke pole. Also one about every couple of weeks at other locations throughout the state and Ohio. Look up antique arms, historical living shows, or time period reenacting events.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I built a .32 cal squirrel rifle. Shoots sweet- 1" @ 50yds from the bench with a peep sight. Got all the parts and stuff from Dixe Gun Works. It was a big job but it was worth it.

John


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

What do you want to build (style) and how much do you want to spend. 

Finishing one up right now...


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

I've probably got everything you need to build one. 50 cal. Bill Large barrel, roller lock, sett triggers, various stock blanks, and hardware. Barrell channel cutter, even have an inletted 12 ga barrel and stock. Give me a bump if you need some parts.
Oaks:


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

I built my own CVA .45 Kentucky Rifle. It's pretty fun to shoot, and was fun to build. Just take your time.


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

Rootsy said:


> What do you want to build (style) and how much do you want to spend.
> 
> Finishing one up right now...


My Aunt gave me an old family heirloom...it is an old Civil War era percussion rifle. Unfortunately, it is a rusted piece of metal on a rotted peice of wood. It has spent the last 30+ years leaning against the wall in a damp basement.

So from what I can tell it is either a 3 band Enfield or Springfield model. The stock looks like a Brown Bess, but it has the bands of the Enfield or Springfield. No real markings on the gun except for a US stamp and JAR on the opposite side. Still trying to do research.

So...that is what I am hoping to remake. An undistinguished civil war era percussion rifle. Finding the components will be the hard part...

Will stick a couple pic's up next

Thanks for everyon's help


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

I think that gun is older than you think it is... That lock appears to be converted from flint... See the extra hole in front of the drum and the two below it near the edge of the plate? Those were the mounting holes for the frizzen and the frizzen spring.

As far as specific model... I am unsure but at quick glance it resembles an M1795. Not much of a military weapon historian. The guys over at americanlongrifles.org will more than likely know and probably tell you more than you ever thought you could discover about that fine weapon... 

A bit of furniture wax on the stock will remove the grime and preserve the wood... same on the iron. It's worth more with the patina and rust than if you took sandpaper and steel wool to it...

Clearer, brighter photos of the overall gun would be great too.

Wiki for the M1795 Musket

[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_1795_Musket[/ame]


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Rootsy said:


> What do you want to build (style) and how much do you want to spend.
> 
> Finishing one up right now...


Speaking of that, didn't you promise pics as the project progressed?


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

NoWake said:


> Speaking of that, didn't you promise pics as the project progressed?


Yes I did... I owe some to my post.


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks Rootsy.

This is the type of information I have been trying to dig up. I will post some more pictures in at the sites you provided to get some more info.


----------



## musketman (Jan 22, 2009)

Rootsy I think you are close to nailing this one. It is definitely not a Civil War era musket and you are correct in pointing out it was a flint originaly. Best thing to do in my opinion is as stated earlier venture on over to the Kalamazoo Show this weekend there will be numerous people there that would give you some valuable information. My father will be there with a display of custom flinters he would be very knowledgeable on that weapon. Other source of info would be taking it to the Michigan Antique Arms Collectors show in Novi. Info for either of these events should be obtainable on the web. In any case as brought up before DO NOT attempt to clean up the weapon in any way.........good luck. My guess is you'll find it's a revolutionary period musket converted to percussion........


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the great information. 

I have had the bands off, and was anticipating "cleaning them up with my dremel" this weekend. I guess I had better hold off on that one!

I will try to make my way to Kazoo this weekend.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

The Kalamazoo show is an awesome show if a person is interested in that kind of stuff.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

I built a twenty eight guage single shot from a barrel I purchased from Dixie Gun Works. The barrel was over a hundred years old and had breech plug and nipple installed, but still had some machine marks on it and needed to be polished and blued. I used a lock from a single shot percussion pistol. All other parts were made from scratch. But plate, thimbles, side plate, ram rod and walnut stock. I have also built guns from kits but the shotgun was the most rewarding. I also do my own barrel browning (Not to be confused with blueing)


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

fathom this said:


> I built a twenty eight guage single shot from a barrel I purchased from Dixie Gun Works. The barrel was over a hundred years old and had breech plug and nipple installed, but still had some machine marks on it and needed to be polished and blued. I used a lock from a single shot percussion pistol. All other parts were made from scratch. But plate, thimbles, side plate, ram rod and walnut stock. I have also built guns from kits but the shotgun was the most rewarding. I also do my own barrel browning (Not to be confused with blueing)


If you boil a barrel that is cold browned with Laurel Mountain Forge cold browning solution it will turn to bluing 

Actually for browning LMF cold browning solution is just about the best. There are one or two similar products (Not BC Plumb Brown) that work just about as well I just forget the name right now.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

tstu2 said:


> Thanks for all the great information.
> 
> I have had the bands off, and was anticipating "cleaning them up with my dremel" this weekend. I guess I had better hold off on that one!
> 
> I will try to make my way to Kazoo this weekend.



Please step away from the dremel... For the love of the Founding Fathers 

If you want to have restoration work done there are individuals out there that are quite capable and do it professionally. Let them do it. 

What you have you don't see every day... Except in museums or in a small circle of collectors. 

As far as building something similar that is doable. If you want a full stock flintlock there are more offerings than you can shake a stick with. There are a few options for reproducing that musket. 

The Rifle Shoppe offers a lot of US Arm options similar to what you have an original of.. BUT be warned... Their customer service isn't the best (by far) and the lead time can be counted in years rather than weeks if something is not in stock as they wait until they have a large order to cast parts of a given type.

Building any full stock kit is going to get pricey, regardless of what you choose.. Unless you opt for one of the commercial offerings from Lyman or Traditions or Cabelas or TC... Which are simple and not very good attempts at weapons of the 19th century...


----------

